# slim xbox 360 imminent



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just read on Ign that m$ have just announced a slimmer 360 inc built in wireless and a 250 gb hard drive is to be released next week in th US and on 16th July over here costing £199 . Its also got more vents for cooling ! Ive got a load of amazon vouchers so i may pick one up as I need to replace my old one ( unless i go for a ps3 )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2010)

It's quite a nice looking machine and very quiet apparently too:







Nice things being they've added a couple more USB ports round back and finally built the wifi in. Can't justify getting one tbh but if my current machine dies I'll have one without a second thought.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice things being they've added a couple more USB ports round back and finally built the wifi in. Can't justify getting one tbh but if my current machine dies I'll have one without a second thought.



Hmm, the trade in values offered by Game/Gamestation aren't terrible - these are the prices you'd pay when trading in your console...

XBOX 360 ELITE £99.99

XBOX 360 60GB PRO £119.99

XBOX 360 20GB PRO £139.99

PS3 SLIM 120 GB £24.99

PS3 80GB £59.99

PS3 40GB £69.99

NINTENDO Wii £124.99

And so, if I was to trade in my Elite, I'd pay £100 on top. Which isn't that bad, considering I'd be getting an extra 130gb harddrive space and wi-fi (the latest 'n' wifi adaptor retails at £60 on it's own).

I'm at least thinking about it; much depends on whether the drives on the new 360s can be flashed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2010)

Im quite impressed how they have announced it and its in the shops less than a week later . Well a month over here


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 20, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Hmm, the trade in values offered by Game/Gamestation aren't terrible - these are the prices you'd pay when trading in your console...
> 
> XBOX 360 ELITE £99.99
> 
> ...



Those PS3 values look wrong.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 20, 2010)

The Slim looks nice but feels abit pointless , why on earth would anyone need 250GB of storage on an Xbox?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 20, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> The Slim looks nice but feels abit pointless , why on earth would anyone need 250GB of storage on an Xbox?



Films, plus installing games to disc or buying games online.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't justify getting one as my xbox is only almost 6 months old!



Callum91 said:


> The Slim looks nice but feels abit pointless , why on earth would anyone need 250GB of storage on an Xbox?



Downloadable content.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> The Slim looks nice but feels abit pointless , why on earth would anyone need 250GB of storage on an Xbox?



I have about 30 gigs left on my 120gb drive...more space is always nice to have!


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like my hard drive is under used then


----------



## cybershot (Jun 20, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> I'm at least thinking about it; much depends on whether the drives on the new 360s can be flashed.



Another new Lite-On drive inside them. So doubt they will be flashable for a few good months yet. Took quite a while for the current phat Lite-On to get hacked.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2010)

hold fire !!!


http://forums.afterdawn.com/t.cfm/f...fficient_ventilation_error_msg-images-855693/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh dear but let's so how frequent this is...


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 20, 2010)

Brilliant , that's saved me £200 . Already lost 2 Xbox's due to the RROD , don't fancy losing another one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2010)

Anymore news on problems?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2010)

not that i have seen... they may have towel tricked it for a laugh?

anyway, im going to hold off then trade in the elite for one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> hold fire !!!
> 
> 
> http://forums.afterdawn.com/t.cfm/f...fficient_ventilation_error_msg-images-855693/




um isnt that a failsafe shutdown warjning so you dont get the RROD ? 

Sensible if you ask me


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah but it's on the new 360 init...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah but it's on the new 360 init...




I dont think they are ever going to get rid of it without spending loads so a warning is better than nowt IMO 


still i may just got for a PS3 this time....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm seriously thinking of getting one, although gonna wait till about a week after release to see what the feedback is or if there's any serious issues with them...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it's been a few weeks, I've not seen the same level of problems like the RRoD when the other one came out so off to buy one today.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone know of any reductions anywhere for the older models?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Anyone know of any reductions anywhere for the older models?


 
I'm selling my old.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm selling my old.


 
Hmmm, I have the drive flashed in mine, and was just thinking about getting an old model arcade as a spare if they were going to get reduced in price further. As I actually play genuine games more than I do knock offs, and a bit worried this console might get kicked off Live in the next dash update for when Kinect is released.

How much would you want for yours out of interest? How old is it? Any problems with it? Is it a HDMI output one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Hmmm, I have the drive flashed in mine, and was just thinking about getting an old model arcade as a spare if they were going to get reduced in price further. As I actually play genuine games more than I do knock offs, and a bit worried this console might get kicked off Live in the next dash update for when Kinect is released.
> 
> How much would you want for yours out of interest? How old is it? Any problems with it? Is it a HDMI output one?



I'm selling it as a bundle, an arcade 360 with a 120 gig hd, two controllers, headset and chatpad for £130. Bought it last January 2009, no problems *touch wood!* so far at all.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm selling it as a bundle, an arcade 360 with a 120 gig hd, two controllers, headset and chatpad for £130. Bought it last January 2009, no problems *touch wood!* so far at all.


 
That's a good price, but I don't need all the extras. So I'll pass, and probably just wait and see what happens in the next month or so when the dash update comes down. I assume the drives for the older models don't fit onto these new ones? As for the sake of £30 if it did go tits up, I'd prob buy the slim 4GB, but I do like having my games installed on the HD (currently got a 250GB)


----------



## yield (Aug 2, 2010)

Worth checking Asda. Apparently they were doing the 360 arcade, with hdmi, for less than £100.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/xbox-360-arcade-with-forza-3-instor/730328


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2010)

yield said:


> Worth checking Asda. Apparently they were doing the 360 arcade, with hdmi, for less than £100.
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/xbox-360-arcade-with-forza-3-instor/730328


 
Thanks for the tip, picked one up from the asda by my mums today. Certainly looks like the last batch of arcades are already in the wild and looking to be sold out pretty soon, less and less places selling them.

Kept nicely in it's box in case of this:

http://www.xboxic.com/news/6343


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2010)

I have to say apart from crazy quiet the new Xbox 360 S looks very cool under the TV, tiny little thing (compared to the other at least)!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 6, 2010)

PS, not on websites, but heard HMV are now selling Arcades for £70 (typical) if anyone wants a cheap Xbox and doesn't mind it being the phat model.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2010)

my mate just bought one and sold me his old one with 20gb hard drive for £40

bargain


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2010)

in HMV ? are they defo £70


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2010)

called HMV they say £119 instore and online


----------



## cybershot (Aug 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> called HMV they say £119 instore and online



Were by me. Our blockbuster also has pre-owned arcades now for £50.

Defo a price crash going on, might be worth keeping an eye on argos as well, think they have a clearance catalogue due soon.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Another new Lite-On drive inside them. So doubt they will be flashable for a few good months yet. Took quite a while for the current phat Lite-On to get hacked.


 
Now hacked: http://www.xboxscene.com/ although not available to the general public, normally because they write up decent guides, no doubt something will get leaked thou.


----------

